# NX Numbers



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

What are the production numbers for the NX2000 and NX1600, how many of each were made from 91-93. Please give the numbers that were sold in the US. Thanks.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Use the search button. This subject was discussed for the NX2000 within the past few months here and on sr20deforums.


----------

